# What is you favorite method of collecting hash ?



## billyran (Aug 22, 2019)

I just celebrated my first year as a medical grower and I process almost every plant for hash. I have learned lots of ways I never knew existed. Being a retired old guy that watches to much YouTube . I now have a , 4 set dry sift screen , a trim tray , bubble bags and washer , a 20 ton CDR rosin press. 
Growing my own is great it allows me a lot of experimentation , and I guess I would have to say that the easiest way is dry ice. 
What is your favorite method , and are there any other solvent less methods ? I have used iso and grain alcohol.  I am just curious. Thanks.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 22, 2019)

I am partial to bubble hash.  Although dry ice hash is easier, for some reason, I don't think that it has that old school hashish flavor like the bubble hash.  I am a little nervous working with explosive solvents, so always just make bubble hash or dry ice hash.  I do have a homemade rosin press that I haven't really used.


----------



## Surfer Joe (Sep 27, 2019)

Back in the 60s, some of my friends were travelling through Nepal and Afghanistan and saw the locals making hash.
They stripped down to their shorts and ran around the fields of flowering plants before harvest, then they had their skin scraped with a flat knife to collect the powder that had stuck to their sweat. A group of them did this for quite a while and collected a big doughy mass of stuff that they then worked with their fingers for hours into a soft brownish hash.
They said the stuff was psychedelic.


----------



## fellowsped (Sep 27, 2019)

yeah surfer Joe I have heard that same story from everyone who claims to have "been travelling through Nepal"  as well as heard it countless times on forums like these. I HIGHLY doubt that it is true. Just imagine how inefficient that would be.  It's an exaggerated story at best a full on fabrication at worst.


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 27, 2019)

I collect fresh dry sift with a sifter screen but my favorite is fresh squeezed bud.  I don't think its called hash, I call it live rosin.


----------



## Keef (Sep 27, 2019)

I've heard about this Simply "C" Super Critical CO2 extraction process ?-(maybe $2,500 machine )- and Hyberbaric Chamber hash oil ?


----------



## Lesso (Sep 29, 2019)

Keef said:


> I've heard about this Simply "C" Super Critical CO2 extraction process ?-(maybe $2,500 machine )- and Hyberbaric Chamber hash oil ?


I found one called super c...


----------



## Surfer Joe (Sep 29, 2019)

fellowsped said:


> yeah surfer Joe I have heard that same story from everyone who claims to have "been travelling through Nepal"  as well as heard it countless times on forums like these. I HIGHLY doubt that it is true. Just imagine how inefficient that would be.  It's an exaggerated story at best a full on fabrication at worst.


Lol...I don't know, my friends spent almost a year travelling around in a minibus from Kabul to Bombay to Kathmandu, and they had no reason to lie.
It's definitely a cheap way of making hash.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 29, 2019)

Sweat and body hair would make for some pretty awful hash. I remember an article in High Times back in the 70’s(I think it was about Nepalese Temple Ball Hash) where the locals would roll the buds around in their hands and scrape the hash off their hands. Still pretty rank thinking about the exfoliation and undoubtedly they didn’t have toilet paper... ugh...


----------



## pcduck (Sep 29, 2019)

If it don't bubble,, it's not worth the trouble


----------

